# Who is obligated to care for the well being of livestock animals?



## Whitneyshally (Jan 31, 2013)

Who is obligated to care for the well being of livestock animals?


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 31, 2013)

The legal owner of the animal, or whoever the legal owner of the animal hired/contracted to take care of the animal. But overall it is the owner's responsibility to see that the animal is being taken care of.


----------

